# Away for a bit



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI all,

We are off to pick up the Starblazer( YES YES YES o im all excited) in the morning and if the weather holds shall be away for a bit. Jean (Hymmi) will be at Copt Oak from tomorrow (we will be joining her Thursday) till Sunday so any queries regarding rallies will have to wait till one of us gets back. Oh and ive got me tickets for Lincoln and with MHF's on them only trouble is now ive got a different reg :roll: :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*nice one!*

Way to go ladyj, we looked at them and really liked this kitchen pull out bit, the hidden you know what, well most of it actually, but went for the autotrail cheyenne with garage, hope you are as pleased with yours as we are with ours!!! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Raine,

I'm sure we will love it and its got a low bed that I can just throw meself into small garage though still biggernuf to cram all the bits and bobs in ,I hope :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
Congratulations, enjoy the new toy and have a great time... wish we were coming .. 

Jim n Jan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O gone on Jim give Jan a weekend away you know you want to :lol: and if you very good i'll let you have a play with the new toy.


Jacquie


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Great news,glad you have it in time for Copt Oak beginning to panic for you.

See you both on thursday.......

Come and join us Jim & Jan,Chas can take Jake for a walk again


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

All exciting stuff Jacquie... have fun!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Big day for you today m'lady and I do hope it goes well. Drive it gingerly at first and then go for it.


----------

